# What is NTI?



## phammers66 (Jul 27, 2010)

Have NTI written in as a post-op dx after a colonoscopy has been done.  Does anyone know what this acronym might mean please?

Thank you


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 27, 2010)

I googled it and this is what came up for medical:

naltrindole 
narrow therapeutic index 
nasotracheal intubation 
nonthyroid illness 
nonthyroidal illness 
nonthyroidal illnesses

dont think any of that as anything to do with a colonsocopy. I'm stumped. Sorry!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 27, 2010)

phammers66 said:


> Have NTI written in as a post-op dx after a colonoscopy has been done.  Does anyone know what this acronym might mean please?
> 
> Thank you



My medical abbreviations book lists "narrow therapeutic index" and "no treatment indicated".  Could be no treatment indicated in your situation...


----------



## smccoy00 (Jul 27, 2010)

NTI can also mean "no treatment indicated"


----------

